# E2 tire blowout--att: he ruide



## bicyclebf

Hi All--

Couple days ago, rt tire of my 2007 Fleetwood E2 blew at high speed on I-17 North of Camp Verde. Tires check out at 50psi on departure.

Shredded tire, stainless wire cords--ate a significant hole in the chipboard floorboard and destroyed several steel parts in the wheel well. 

The news re: recall of the Cooper Durango Radial XTR came as a surprise--but was also welcome vital informative news in that no one was hurt in the melle` within semi's traveling at 70mph.

I'm shocked that this news comes from this Forum instead of the dealer where I bought the E2 unit at full price in November 2006.

It's not the money--it's the DANGER involved in a 65MPH blowout ona semi infested Interstate.

Thanks for listening and any suggestions--

bicyclebf

The left side "good" Cooper tire will be replaced this week with a matching Discount Tire Brand "Pathfinder All Terrain OWL---" that I had to buy in Flagstaff AZ. Cooper will be returned to dealer for credit along with credit demand for the blowout.

Spare will be replaced as well, if it falls under this re-call.

Let's see what happens--I'll let you know.


----------



## heruide

B, I'm so glad that no one was hurt with your blow out. Like you I wish we had been informed about the recall. However, it has not been the first time and will not be the last that dealers are not aware of recall or problems... so we users have to look out for each other.

I only stumbled on to this fact because I noted that Fleetwood had changed the tires on the Evolution series and wanted to know what the differences were.

Take care.

Ruide


----------



## jeepmaniowa

*E3 tires - ?? what to replace with.*

I'm in the process of searching for replacement tires also. Even though I have a 2008 model E3. Tires are made in China, nothing really wrong with that, but I haven't had good luck with "ST" tires on my flatbed trailer.

If I find a decent tires with better load capacity, I'll keep you all posted.

I have 6 to 7 months to find new ones. 

Later,

Bob


----------



## bigjr

Hi Bob dont count out those asian tires we have run super singels on our off road boom trucks had way less problems with the yokahamas and such. Even at high speeds on the interstate so we changed all our flat beds to them and mixer trucks too.


----------



## craiglud

Ok, I just found my way here after having a blow out on an 80 mph section of road in Utah! I also have the durango and it just shredded the right side and tore up the floor and some metal parts. Everyone was ok but it was certainly scary not only the blow up but changing the tire while everyone is passing at 80+ mph! I had previously heard about the recall and called in and was told my tires were not covered, i will check again. I also had checked all the tires prior to departure and set them at exactly 50 psi! I'll go to discount tire and find a better replacement.


----------



## heruide

Craiglud,

Welcome to the forum. I'm glad no one got hurt as a result of your blow out. Yes changing a tire on the highway is no fun and I am always amazed that folks will not slow down a little and or move over from the right hand lane.

Take care.

Ruide


----------



## antigua

Wow! Well I to am happy no one got hurt. Welcome to the forum Craiglud and bicyclebf. Maybe we should have a recall notice here on the forum. Anyone that comes across a recall notice, we can post it here.


----------



## bigjr

Hi guys.
I deal with tires lots of tires really big tires to small ones. So wanted to say our trialor tires are not ment or made for high speeds on really hot days. My tire dealer told me that 60 mph on an 80-90 degree day is really pushing our luck. Im fairly sure you can find more expensive tires that can handle the extreems but cost more in the short run.


----------



## grcooperjr

Hi Folks


If intrested here is the NHTSA recall notice on Durango tires:

06T003000

Here's a bit more info:

tiredefects.com

And lastly, here is the phone number to Cooper Tire:

800-854-6288

You will need the DOT number on the inside wall of the tire when you talk to Cooper Tires. My 2007 E3 is not in the recall.

Hope the info helps....


----------



## deastman

*E2 Durango Tire Tread Loss*

I have a Fleetwood E2. On June 24, 2009 I was driving south on I-15. Just outsdie of Nephi Utah the RT Tire on my trailer blew at 75 mph. Upon further inspection the tire had actually lost its tread. The weather was cool and it was raining. Miserable changing the tire on the side of the road with big trucks racing by at 80 - throwing up sheets of rain.

As with some of you I contacted Cooper Tire only to find that this size of tire (235/75R15) was not under recall. I was able to file a claim with Cooper for the damage the tire did to my trailer. Contacted the dealer and they had no idea about any tire problems and directed me to my local tire dealer....note in my area only Discount Tire had carried this tire and they no longer stock nor had any information about problems with this tire.

Due to the amount of posts here regarding problems with this tire there should be some way to force a recall, hold Cooper Tire or Fleetwood accountable. 

Luckily there have not been any accidents with injuries - 

I have run into dead ends on getting these tires replaced by the RV Dealer, Coleman or Cooper Tires. Going to have to by three new tires for a trailer that is little over two years old and used less than 25 times on weekend campouts............

Would love to hear some feed back on this

Donovan


----------



## cryscrys26

*E2 Tire Blowout*

Hello everyone,

I just wanted let everyone know that I also own a 2007 Fleetwood E2 and on July 17 we were on our way to Utah for a much anticipated camping weekend. We were only approximately 70 miles into our trip, traveling on a very busy highway when we had a tire blow out which did significant damage to the underside of our trailer. Luckily no one was hurt. (Let me tell you that it really sucks trying to change a tire on the side of the highway in the middle of the summer heat with semi's passing you at full speed ) The tire blow out completely destroyed the wheel well, the entire back side of the inside cabinets, part of the plumbing and from the looks of it, some of the electrical wiring may have been affected. The doors of the cabinets on the inside were even blown off from the concussion. We were only traveling the speed limit of 75 mph, even though we have less than 1,000 miles on the tires we always check the tire air pressure, which is included in all the other pre-trip checks on the trailer before we left on our trip and the tire pressure was fine. Needless to say it was pretty sad to see the contents of my cabinets flying all over the freeway as we were pulling over to the side of the road. Our much needed camping trip suddenly came to an abrupt end. We had to return home since there was now a huge hole in the side of our trailer. Since we had not gotten very far in our trip, it seemed like the logical thing to do. 

When we got home I immediately did a search on the computer and came up with a lot of other people that had this issue and was surprised to find out that our tires may have been recalled (which we were never notified of). My husband is taking the trailer and the tire back to the dealer this morning. I was wondering if Cooper tires paid for any of the damages on anyone else’s trailer, was it covered under the Fleetwood warranty or is this going to have to be paid out of pocket.


----------



## l2l

I just past another poor couple who went through a blow here in Nova Scotia. 

Not sure of the tire brand as the trailer was left by itself on the side of the road (I assume they traveled with no spare, YIKES) but there was signifigant damage done to the underside and I assume to the interior of the trailer.

I hope the manufacturer of this tire is paying ALL damages and then some, this is getting close to grose neglagence is it not?

IMHO they are dam lucky no one has been killed by this deffect in their product :thumbdown:


----------



## heruide

121,

Was the trailer one of the Evolution series? With all these reports I'm seriously thinking of getting new tires even though mine are not part of the recall.

Ruide


----------



## deastman

*Fleetwood E2 Series Tire Blowout -*

A couple of weeks back I posted my experience about my Blowout of the Durango Series Tire on my Fleetwood E2 - now here is the rest of the story.

I contacted Cooper Tire to find out about the tire recall - all of the Durango series tires were recalled - WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE SIZE OF THE TIRE THAT WERE PUT ON THE FLEETWOOD LINE OF CAMP TRAILERS. Considering all of the blow out stories I cannot believe that Cooper Tire isn't up against a huge law suit yet!... I would think a money hungry attorney would want to jump all over this.............WHERE DO IS SIGN UP?

Anyway - I filed a claim with Cooper Tire, for the replacement cost of the tires and damage to my trailer. I will not know for another 90 days if Cooper Tire is going to honor the claim - will post results here.

On another note. I did return the trailer to the dealer that I purchased it from and received no help whatsoever, they walked around the trailer, inspected the damage, looked at the tire and in not so many words told me that I was out of luck. Then they showed me the door and with a smile said they would be happy to sell me another trailer...WTF!!!!

I have since found that Fleetwood is filing for BK -


----------



## grcooperjr

deastman said:


> I have since found that Fleetwood is filing for BK -


The folding trailer division to my knowledge is not filling BK. Fleetwood sold it to blackstreet investments and formed a new company (FTCA) a few years back and not involved in the Fleetwood BK process....


----------



## heruide

Deastman,

For a quick read on Fleetwood's sale on the Folding Trailer division as well as the contract the new company has with Coleman you can read these two blog posts.

1. Sale of the Folding Trailer Division

2. Coleman folding trailers are back

Ruide


----------



## oldernie

Ruide - 
Thanks for the info. I have a '07 E1 and was considering re-mounting the tires due to uneven outside wear. May have to re-think that. We are in the Phoenix area and camp during the summer so the trailer is always pulled at speed with the temps at 100 or better. Any suggestions to the tire that everyone is going to?

Oldernie


----------

